# GT Performer Year?



## biker (Feb 17, 2014)

Recently acquired a GT Performer BMX bicycle. It says Made in USA Santa Ana, CA on the frame and has the three streamlined spokes for wheels and has most everything marked GT. I am trying to find out the year of manufacture and its value? Its in great original condition with no rust and just needs a new rear tire.
The serial number is YC99B05872


----------

